# Has anyone used Tee Cal



## short5696 (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm working with the 30 day free trial. Seems good. Any issues we should know about?


----------



## txscreener (Jan 19, 2008)

So what was your thoughts on Teecal?


----------



## short5696 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry it has taken me so long to reply. Busy time here in Alabama.
There were two major things we didn't like. First, the quote/invoice showed a breakdown of the shirt price and then the printing costs. I would prefer a single line with a total price per piece.
Second, we really wanted the purchase orders to combine like items. If we have 10 customers in one day ordering Style 2000 Red tees we wanted a total.
This is the first software we have tried and maybe these are common in others. We are going to look at others this Fall and compare.
Have you tried any of the others?


----------



## txscreener (Jan 19, 2008)

Just recieved an upgrade from Teecal. All the issues you were concerned about were taken care of. Really nice upgrade...


----------

